# Pergola



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

We just finished the pavers on the patio here. Also painted the house. Now on to the pergola(s). 

All rough sawn beams and posts. 6x6 posts, 6x8 beams and 4x8 rafters.

Got to use the Prazi a bit. I'll do a review on it later.

































Cut from the Prazi. Not smooth but being rough sawn lumber, it does not matter much. The cut is straight and square though.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice that the Prazi flips to 45 degrees. All the rafters will have a 45 detail.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! That is one clean skil saw!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Some progress...

She (HO) could not keep up with painting them all before we got them up so she gave up and said just build it. lol


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

All cross members in..


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Big and simple. I like it. I'm not a fan on all the detailed ends on a simple house.

For the tearout you could mark your lines with a sharp blade and cut to the side of it by 1/16". It'll still tear out but it'll be even.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

EthanB said:


> Big and simple. I like it. I'm not a fan on all the detailed ends on a simple house.
> 
> For the tearout you could mark your lines with a sharp blade and cut to the side of it by 1/16". It'll still tear out but it'll be even.


I tried a couple but that Prazi is a beast. So I gave up. They all will need a little attention but not too much do to the nature of the rough sawn.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Big and simple. I like it. I'm not a fan on all the detailed ends on a simple house. For the tearout you could mark your lines with a sharp blade and cut to the side of it by 1/16". It'll still tear out but it'll be even.


Just hit it with a sanding block after the cut, before you move it. I like the rough cut on the rough sawn...looks appropriate.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I like your blocking that looks sharp.:thumbup:

I agree with ninzan, simple "deburring" is all that's needed, makes it look finished in a rough cut sense.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Done....


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Great job. Im all about Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. She is going to finish painting and she wants retractable screen on top. We will also be building a little pergola over the BBQ area. So I want to get pictures of all that.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I finished this up just before the winter hit the fan. Big and simple with lights and fan package. I was curious about what the different angles and layouts are called so after Googling for a while this tapered look is called Japan style. Send the finished picts.


----------

